# Circuito micro electret ¿¿???



## mamsat (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola buenas, me presento ya que soy nuevo por este foro.

Soy aficionado a la electronica y me gusta cacharrear, y no siempre me sale todo como debiese, por eso necesito de vez en cuando un poco de colaboracion para sacar adelante mis proyectos.


Ahora mismo tengo un diseño qeu me trae de cabeza, y me gustaria saber qeu opinan ustedes.

Se trata de un microfono, el cual os pongo la imagen del original, el cual aparenta estar balanceado (el de la parte de arriba), pero este esquema me complica mucho el montaje, y he tenido que reducirlo, por lo qeu lo he simplificado como podeis ver en el esquema de abajo.



Y aunque funciona, me encuentro con dos inconvenientes, uno es que se escucha muy grave, y otro es que se extropea el electret al cabo de los dias de uso.

¿podriais echarme una mano a solucionar los problemas que me encuentro?

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

esta mal la conexión al terminal positivo va una resistor ,el terminal negativo  al - sin resistor alguno 
y desde el positivo del microfono va un capacitor de 0.1 µf ,ese es el capasitor de desacople y desde ay se extrae el audio


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 8, 2012)

El rey te indica bien y yo te añado: la resitencia del + por lo menos de 5 K. Y tenés que sacar el condensador de 100 que te quita los agudos. Del punto + del micrófono el condensador va la entrada del amplificador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

la resistencia puede ser de asta 10 k tranquilo y el capacitor puede ser  0.1µf asta 10µf ,lo ideal es 2,2µf ,aunque yo uso siempre un ceramico de 0.1µf sin problemas



se entiende la imagen? es muy burda,porque la hice a las apuradas


----------



## mamsat (Mar 9, 2012)

ok, el circuito esta clarisimo, pero el motivo de hacerlo asi, es que la resistencia que va desde el positivo hasta el audio, esta instalada en una zona encapsulada donde no hay forma de meter mano, (que no digo que este bien por que lo hice yo, el problema es que ya no hay forma de acceder a ella), la del negativo si es accesible y la voy a quitar sin problemas incluso el colocar un condensador tambien podria hacerlo ya ver como lo cierro por qeu aqui no entra nada mas..., pero esta resistencia que os comento (borne positivo a borne mic) me es imposible, habria alguna opcion para minimizar sus efectos, y otra cosa ¿por qeu creeis que se esta rompiendo el electret cada x tiempo? y otro apunte mas el condensador que tiene puesto es el que viene de serie al comprar el electret soldado a los mismos terminales del micro ¿se lo quito directamente?

No se si os sera util saber la tension en el conector, son 7,5v lo digo por si os es de ayuda a la hora de elegir el valor de la resistencia.

nuevamente gracias por la ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

la tensión correcta tiene que ser 3 volt en el microfono con mas se quema


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2012)

Tengo una pregunta...a ver cómo la resolvemos:

Tengo un micrófono de alta impedancia (electret digamos) que obviamente no son balanceados...pero para que funcione con la consola de audio que tengo debería ser balanceado para mandarla la alimentación Phantom de 48Vcc...verdad???

Encontré un par de circuitos...pero no se si funcionan o si hay algo más funcional y simple.


Subo lo que encontré hasta ahora....y espero su ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2012)

Bueno, en vista que nadie respondía, hice el circuito y lo probé...

Funcionar funciona...pero la ganancia es peor que pésima...no se escucha practicamente nada.

Por ende: EL CIRCUITO NO FUNCIONA COMO DICE FUNCIONAR.

Ahora mi siguiente solución al tema: Preamplificador transistorizado y mandar la señal por entrada de línea de la consola.

Mañana lo hago y les comento.

Saludos.


----------

